
Oblique Strategies - jchrisa
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oblique_Strategies
======
locopati
I've been using these with my team. Each person takes a card or two during the
morning meeting to give a bit of flavor to the day's work.

------
subliminalzen
There are some interesting variations of Oblique Strategies. I own Marshall
McLuhan's Early Distant Warning card deck and get useful insights from it. You
can buy it here:
[http://ericmcluhan.com/bookshop/](http://ericmcluhan.com/bookshop/)

The one I use most is called God Codes, and it's been uncannily effective. It
saved me $750 and pointed me to the perfect tagline for a product I'm
developing: [https://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/god-
codes](https://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/god-codes)

